# NYC snowboarders



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Powder around here? Very limited..But after a good snowfall, Vermont will be the place to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so I've been snooping around and it seems like the 3 "best" resorts here in the Northeast are: Killington, Stowe, and Jay's Peak. That about right? 

Gonna be going up with gf and a few other couples (late 20's-early 30's) so a "family resort" is probably not ideal for us. Ski-in/ski-out lodging, hot tubs, good restaurants... I assume all of the aforementioned have these?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

For Apres Ski activities for our age group (I'm 28) it's definitely Killington however for the best blend of good riding, good snow and apres ski take the extra time and go to Stowe. I'm heading up there tonight for New Years with my girlfriend and potentially a couple of friends. The area is a little more expensive than killington, but the restaurants are definitely of a higher quality and if you've adjusted to NYC prices they won't feel that crazy. It's a classier mountain than Killington and has two seperate peaks to ride though one is more on the easy side. All of the action in either location takes place in the town not on the mountain so you can save some $ and stay in town rather than ski in/out and have access to all the bars and restaurants in the area.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Another one which I like cause you can walk to the hill about 5 min. walk, is Stratton, many people don't like it cause it's not super big. But it does have a nice village, good food and shopping.They also have outlet stores like 15 minutes away which is also cool.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd have to say the best resort I've been to overall by far in VT is Sugarbush. They've gotten great POW many times during the year, VERY homely and country oriented and down to earth, most friendly people I've see and great mountain. Been to Kill and enjoy it for its long trails and mountain size, but I could do without the crowds and some obnoxious peeps there.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

has anyone been to Blue mountain? its in PA i wanted to know how it compares to camelback.. better worse why?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

FWIW, reading everybody.. Camelback > Blue Mt. It seems that people either love or hate Blue. A lot seem to bring up the change in management there cause of the original owner passing away...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Yikes! Camelback is better than Blue? Wow, I can only imagine how bad Blue is in that case. Camelback is by no means a horrible mountain, but there is much better out there 

If you want good day conditions, probably head somewhere else; but for night riding Camelback is great. (It's the only reason I go there). I don't know much about the night life there - after riding until 10pm I really don't have the strength to go out somewhere :laugh:


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Stowe is the place to go if you want powder. Nothing beats it on the east coast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

mountain creek all the way


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

i just spent New Years at Killington and its an awesome place for apres ski. Not a family resort like Jay Peak...Conditions there arent the best right now but after a decent snowfall...its def worth it to make the trip there...hit the wobbly barn for good food and nightlife...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

fallguy said:


> mountain creek all the way


LoL!



My vote is for Okemo, Stowe, or Jay


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

don't forget whiteface


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

When it comes to the east coast and suggestions, it seems as if its like assholes, everybody's got one. (come on, now, who thought I was calling them an asshole?)

Anyways......Blend of apres, riding, and a feel....that's a tough one.

Whiteface: Is associated with Lake Placid, NY....a cute town with a tall mountain. Unfortunately, unless it gets a good dumping, Whiteface gets pretty wind-battered. They have a good ski wall (the slides) however, again...you need to catch them after a few good snows. We haven't had much of that out east, here.

Stowe: Been here once. Its quaint, upscale, and a good hill. As said in earlier posts......pricier. 

Ohh, and if you are west coast, don't even consider Mt. Creek, Blue Mountain, or Camelback. All are only good for day-trips, and you better bring mad steeze if you hit-up Creek. You'll need style and ease to maneuver through all the douche boarders that are chillin and illin on the hillin. 

Killington: People bash the hell out of this place, but I've ridden a ton of the Northeast, Colorado, Switzerland, and the Cascades.......I have a hard time bashing Killy. I've been to Killington in some of my deepest snows and it is a blast! Glades, steeps, bumps, and everything in-between. Probably one of the better parties on the East Coast with The Wobbly Barn and the Pickle Barrel (old school Slick Rick is playing there this weekend). As for going to Stowe for better food.....that's what livin in NYC is for.....go to the mountain for the riding. If you are trying to impress the lady, go to Stowe, if you are trying to bomb snow and get bombed...go Killy.

Jay Peak: Great time up here, but a bitch of a haul!!!! Best snow in the Northeast, though.

As everyone has already said, Vermont is the place to go. I would suggest that, if you have the flexibility in your schedule, be prepared to stalk the weather forecasts like a hound.....if its powder, bail outta work early on Friday and hit any of the resorts on a snowy weekend. If the pink weather line is in the area, be very careful....you could get burned.

If you plan ahead, be prepared for any type of condition good or shitty. 

Welcome to the east coast........as I tell my students....learn to ride on the east coast, you can ride anywhere!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Well said neednsnow....

For your purposes, it sounds like Kton is your best bet. However, if you are willing to spend the extra two hours on the road each way and can bring your own party, Jay is where the powder is. They get twice what Killington or any other east coast resort gets. easier on the wallet as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

apachemd said:


> Ok so I've been snooping around and it seems like the 3 "best" resorts here in the Northeast are: Killington, Stowe, and Jay's Peak. That about right?
> 
> Gonna be going up with gf and a few other couples (late 20's-early 30's) so a "family resort" is probably not ideal for us. Ski-in/ski-out lodging, hot tubs, good restaurants... I assume all of the aforementioned have these?


I have always prefer Stowe. Its beautiful up there...I went just before Christmas and intend on going back soon. How many people are you going up with? And when do you plan on going? I know they have cabins you can rent out. If you are not planning on heading out right away you maybe able to book one of those for your whole group.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

cifex said:


> Jay is where the powder is. They get twice what Killington or any other east coast resort gets. easier on the wallet as well.



that is very very true. Maybe if I was a better boarder i could take advantage of the good powder!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd like to try jay peak sometime soon, I'm driving up to windham tomorrow and friday that'll have to do for now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

IznastY said:


> I'd like to try jay peak sometime soon, I'm driving up to windham tomorrow and friday that'll have to do for now.


You are lucky I wish I could get out of the city to get some boarding action under my belt...I wanted to get away this weekend with a friend but work got in the way!!!!

So it looks like the following weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

It will be freezing on the mountain this week, so next weekend is probably a better idea anyway


----------



## mikey5882 (Dec 18, 2008)

NYCDesiChic said:


> You are lucky I wish I could get out of the city to get some boarding action under my belt...I wanted to get away this weekend with a friend but work got in the way!!!!
> 
> So it looks like the following weekend.


As another option to driving, there are a ton of groups that run day trips out to Hunter, Windham and even a couple of VT mountains (Stratton, Mt. Snow). My personal favorite is NYCSKI & Board - I went out with them this past weekend to Hunter. They actually manage to leave on time and R/T bus is only $39 (and they have free bagels!). My friend and I will probably use them MLK Monday for Hunter. 

For the OP, if you do decide to go to Stowe and need multi-day lift tickets, you should get them beforehand at Stowe Mountain Resort OneStore through their Vacation Rewards Program...my friends and I went right after Christmas and it was $68/day instead of their usual $89/day (single day) price. Or if you're staying longer, you can buy with an AMEX card and get a 4-day lift ticket for the price of 3 (comes out to $56/day I think).


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

emilio's ski shop also has trip's for those in Queens


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

there's also the Hunter Mountain bus from Blades https://www.bladesnyc.com/

2 pickup locations: Bleecker/Broadway & 72nd/Amsterdam. $80 roundtrip and they also give bagels + redbull.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

ill be at hunter saturday in the freezing cold... score!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> ill be at hunter saturday in the freezing cold... score!!!


I'm going up on Sat too (most likely), high around 15F :thumbsup:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

sweet.. im getting up there friday and staying till sudnay however saturday will be the only day riding..


----------



## chumanfu (Jan 16, 2009)

*Mont Tremblant*

I'd like to put in a vote for Mont Tremblant in Quebec. It's about 8 hours of driving from NYC (vs 6 for Stowe) so it's only feasible for a >4day trips. There are plenty of nice restaurants/bars at the village. Prices are also very reasonable compared to VT resorts. The mountain is huge and they get a lot of snow. 

As for 4-5 hour drives, Mount Snow and Okemo are really nice. They are not nearly as crowded as Stratton/Killington. However, they both do not have gondolas. For weekends as cold/windy as this one, it makes a huge difference for me. Call me a princess, but I feel this luxury is often understated. It allows me to enjoy a FULL day, regardless of conditions, whereas, I might be tempted to end the day early if I am constantly beat down by high winds while sitting on open chair lifts.

So, during moderate temps, go to Snow and Okemo, for weekends such as this one (<15F and windy), Stratton/Kill might offer a better experience, despite the crowds.


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

*Hunter*

Whos riding hunter this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

i am goin up saterday night riding sunday


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

ill be at Windham sunday


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

What's the differance between windam an hunter I have never been to either what's better?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

windham is less crowded... i feel its bigger also


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Like ^ said, Windham is a little bigger and less crowded. Also, if you're going to be there on Saturday, you'll see that Hunter will be windy as fuck! Windham has a lower "steez factor". 

EDIT: Funny how if you check the websites now, they both claim a verticle of 1600'..... that was not the case a few years ago. Windham still claims slightly higher acreage.


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

im gonna go up and check out belleayre. never been before, i usually go to hunter but want to try something different. is this a good/bad idea? i havent been to windham in years, looking to make it there sometime in the next couple of weeks as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

well i have a bunch of friends goin to windham and a bunch goin to hunter and each group says there goin to hte best place


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Hunter is a great town to party in! 

I like Bellaeyre. Tends to be way less crowded then Hunter or Windham. Slow lifts. Boring trail layout. Less vert. It's a non-resort town. Cheaper tix and cheaper lodging (though also further away).


----------



## polishboarder12 (Sep 29, 2009)

For areas that are some what close to NYC not all the way in vermont i would say that Mtn creek, Bellayre, hunter, and Butternut(in mass) are all decent mountains for the drive that you would have to put in (depending on how close you are to NYC), If you are willing to put in the drive to vermont then all the places everyone else has said, Gettin fresh powder in NY is rare, only place where ive seen was in Snow ridge which is mad upstate near the adirondacks and even then its mad small but the 30inches of fresh snow is god like


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Hunter mtn is maaad wack. Windham is by far the better chice out of the two.

i was planning on going there this wednesday thru Emilios, but when i checked the weather for that day, it said winds up to 28mph...helllll nooo

that is the perk of the catskill mtns...they are close to the city, but the conditions suck there 95% of the time IMO


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm heading out to Creek this Saturday if anybody want's to link up.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

laz167 said:


> I'm heading out to Creek this Saturday if anybody want's to link up.


dude dont waste ur time


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone been to Thunder Ridge New York Ski Resort ???? Apparently you can take the metro north there. Doesnt sound too bad for city slickers.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

psychosaif said:


> Anyone been to Thunder Ridge New York Ski Resort ???? Apparently you can take the metro north there. Doesnt sound too bad for city slickers.



haha thunder ridge. i remember i was sitting at work one night and saw a commercial of that resort and was pretty stoked because at the time i worked in westchester,ny and that hill was like 20 mi away from me.
But a guy at work said its a good place to take ur children to:thumbsdown:


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Just got back from a weekend trip from Whiteface.
Awesome Town, Awesome food, Awesome conditions, got snowed on all weekend long. 

I'll prob be at Windham this Sat to use my free lift ticket from Dynasty. Ill be the one banging on my right knee yelling at it to wake up.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Scratch that, Ill be at Hunter


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

going to Mountain Creek this saturday!!


----------



## polishboarder12 (Sep 29, 2009)

psychosaif said:


> going to Mountain Creek this saturday!!


creeks great, i wouldnt recomend goin on a saturday, mad people, but if u can get ur self out there on a week day is great mad jumps rails and box's, and the coolshit park is there now makes it even better


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

ill be at creek early got the season pass so ill be there till it gets crazy crowded


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hahahaha at NY snowboarding! I can just imagine what its like when it gets crowded....

NJ Guido-guy: "Hey buddy, watch it! I'm carvin' over here!"


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^Yea crowds on icy hills on weekends, it's a true obstacle course. lol

I hate weekends, I almost never go and end up going during the week.


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey i'm thinking about taking the bus that goes to windham, to check that out for the first time. How do you guys carry your gear on the bus? Do you usually have a board bag or something? I wanted to bring the least amount of stuff I can with me.


----------



## psychosaif (Nov 11, 2009)

Ive been carrying my board and boots without a boardbag. I strap my boots in the binding and throw it in the luggage compartment of the bus. I recently bought a boardbag for my trip out to cali. StokeD!!!


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Meezi said:


> Hey i'm thinking about taking the bus that goes to windham, to check that out for the first time. How do you guys carry your gear on the bus? Do you usually have a board bag or something? I wanted to bring the least amount of stuff I can with me.


When I took the bus to Hunter through Emilio's, I used my board bag. You dont really have to use one, but if you have one why not. 

Remeber to keep your boots with you in the bus. I'd imagine it gets cold in the cargo portion of a bus traveling 60mph thru cold temps.:dunno:


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

nodaysoff said:


> When I took the bus to Hunter through Emilio's, I used my board bag. You dont really have to use one, but if you have one why not.
> 
> Remeber to keep your boots with you in the bus. I'd imagine it gets cold in the cargo portion of a bus traveling 60mph thru cold temps.:dunno:


Their site says boots are not worn on the bus but I assume they mean ski ones right? I usually wear my boots to the mountain and was wondering if thats ok.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I don't know much about wearing them on the bus. I wore regular sneaks on the bus, and had my boots in the compartment above my seat. When I got there I changed footwear in the resort and copped a locker. I'd imagine you could swap ya shoes for sb boots right outside the bus when u arrive and leave em in or under the bus in ur board bag. The bus usually stays on site just incase. 
Now that I think of it, that's what I shouldve done lol.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

I usually wear my boots straight from home without bringing any shoes.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont see a problem in that, but id call and ask just in case. If it is a rule, im gonna guess that they dont want people taking off there SB/ski boots on the way back and letting the funk out:laugh::dunno:. After 8 hours of riding id be looking to kick back and enjoy the ride home, probly with out the stiff boots on.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

snowboarder can wear their boots on the bus...i do. Emilios doesnt want skiier to wear boots because they are rugged and heavy and i guess they dont want any damages to their floors:dunno:
but coming back from the hill, the dont want any boots on the buses...only sneakers


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> has anyone been to Blue mountain? its in PA i wanted to know how it compares to camelback.. better worse why?


Blue mountain is way better longer trails less people, atleast in night session what i have seen is barely any people. Good terrain park with alot of kickers and rails, and many expert trails. i dont go to camelback anymore.


----------



## flex (Mar 11, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> snowboarder can wear their boots on the bus...i do. Emilios doesnt want skiier to wear boots because they are rugged and heavy and i guess they dont want any damages to their floors:dunno:
> but coming back from the hill, the dont want any boots on the buses...only sneakers


Good to know, thanks


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

*just to clarify*

you CAN bring your boots on the bus on the way TO the mountain, but the driver/tour guide will usually insist that you leave your boots under the bus on the way back. 

i've been to a lot of different resorts in the Northeast this season, and while NY/PA mountains don't compare to VT mountains, my favorite within 3 hours from NYC is Windham. 

if you're willing to use the singles line at the main lifts, you fly past the lines and spend very little time waiting. the trails are only crowded in certain spots, and at certain times of the day. other than that, they always seem to have good quality snow - for the Northeast.


----------

